# White bottles, need help!



## Deniance

White bottles in the bay, nearly clean but cant get the last 1% of dirt off, and its affecting me!

There is an edge or a seam in the bottle(external), a join grom the factory and its like a dirty line, ive sprayed it, rubbed it, licked it, swore at it, but i think it is well in there!

I need to get this dirt out, it is the only visible dirt in the engine bay!


----------



## Deniance

Help me!


----------



## Luke M

****tail stick?


----------



## Simz

Steam?


----------



## suds

I suspect you will only be satisfied with new bottles :buffer:


----------



## woodym3

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tosh

Magic eraser sponge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Remove the seam with the back of a Stanley blade, once it's gone no more dirt. Don't try sanding it though as it will make it worse.


----------



## tosh

Toothbrush and solvent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

Trust me- close the bonnet and try patience- these things come cleaner in time, just keep hitting it every time you wash your car....


----------



## Pablo_2k0

I removed mine, put them through the dishwasher, soaked them in a bowl of bleach for 8 hours after that and then put them back in the dishwasher. Came up like sparkly new :thumb:


----------



## padhinbed

Bit of tardis on a cotton bud? (seems to remove most things but risky with plastic having seen what it does to spray heads)
Perhaps abit of paint on a tooth pick?
Toothbrush with some G101?


----------



## EUSA

I have put my old E30 one in a dishwasher 

It came out like new, but the plastic seems to be a bit flakey and porous on old plastic bottles so it tends to get dirty again rather quickly 

Still a massive improvement


----------



## AllenF

Strong apc and a clean stuff toothbrush.
Along with time and patience.
A thing people don't seem to have . It's not all down to the chemicals but more HOW you use them.
Or take them off and hung them through your mum's dishwasher ( I say your mums because .. well you will see lmao)


----------



## greenwagon

A needle in a wine bottle cork and lots of patience getting the muck out of the seam 
Dishwasher will get some of but a needle or really fine screwdriver for specs 
Poundland do a set


----------

